# Veteran car run/chase Sunday November 7 2010



## Blue Hills (26 Oct 2010)

Yes, it is happening - the fourth Lewisham Cyclists trip with the veteran
cars from London to Brighton.

Train works mean we'll peel off from the field at Clayton, just before the
South Downs, returning via a scenic route to Haywards Heath to pick up the
train back to town. Or, if the group are up for it, we may head back up the 
route to see the mighty puffing beasts approach us.

This year, as an added bonus, both cars from the original Genevieve film
will be taking part, along with 500 plus other old (none post 1905) cars
ranging from the surprisingly powerful to ones which have been described as
mobile coal scuttles.

Always a great atmosphere. Lots of spectators to cheer everyone on.

Start planning your butties for our Crawley stop where we'll pause with the
cars. Maybe another pause at Ansty where beer and snacks are usually
available. But do bring food.

Food/snacks also needed for the ride back to Haywards Heath. Best to bring a 
lock in case we encounter a pub on the way back and folks want to stop.

Bring lights of course.

EARLY START to ensure that we hit the field/have a chance of chasing it.

1: Cutty Sark Gardens Greenwich for a PROMPT departure at 7:15. WE WILL NOT
WAIT.

riding FAST to

2: Forest Hill rail and Overground station forecourt for a PROMPT departure 
at 7:45 riding
FAST to the final pick up:

3: Outside East Croydon railway station at 8:15

Then it's off to join the cars. Let the fun begin.

Please note - this will be pretty fast ride. Not a ride for beginners.

Total distance estimated at around 64 miles due to extra loop back to
Haywards Heath.

If you fancy a slower ride, feel free to join:

www.britishschoolofcycling.com/rides/extreme/cars.htm

Last year, along with William gamely leading the faster ride, they made it 
to Brighton in pouring rain.

Start puckering your lips for the inimitable mouth organ theme.

Original rather wonderful theme to practice on, though not the most exciting
video accompaniment:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qOCB57OMGg&feature=related

Rather better video, including the caption "Ambrose shows Rosalind Alan's
headgasket:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrGWsX3Rxe8&feature=related

This is of course the unofficial race back to town - we will be endeavouring
to navigate south:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgiv_I2TkNc&feature=related

Warning - features cyclists in yellow capes:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=alI2zi887NE

Official site of the event: for more details, including the 500 plus cars
you'll be sharing the road with:

http://www.lbvcr.com/

Mouth organs optional, but do check your brakes.

PREVIOUS THREAD ON LAST EVENT AT:

http://www.cyclechat...lly-bike-chase/

Contact: Paul, 07957 209322


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2010)

Cheers for the info Paul.
Should be able to join you at EC.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Oct 2010)

To give of a flavour of this somewhat mad ride:

Report and pics from the inaugural 2007 run.



www.lewishamcyclists.net/images/Gallery/Brighton%20with%20the%20Veterans/Brighton%20with%20the%20Veterans%20rep.html#report



Link to 2008 report and pics.



www.lewishamcyclists.net/images/Gallery/Mixing%20it%20with%20the%20Cars%202008/Mixing%20it%20with%20the%20Cars%202008%20rep.html#report





Please note - these links are to the OLD NO LONGER LIVE Lewisham Cyclists web page - new Lewisham Cyclists web link is:



www.lcc.org.uk/index.asp?PageID=1833



scroll down page on left to see subheads for events etc.


----------



## StuartG (27 Oct 2010)

Do I presume after leaving Forest Hill you will be coming down Kirkdale to the Greyhound/wobbly roundabout? I'll try and pick you up there if the weather is fair ...


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Oct 2010)

StuartG said:


> Do I presume after leaving Forest Hill you will be coming down Kirkdale to the Greyhound/wobbly roundabout? I'll try and pick you up there if the weather is fair ...



Dartmouth Road, left into Kirkdale, then right up Jews Walk is the planned route.

Though you might find it more sociable to just go to Forest Hill and meet another few nutters out at this hour.


----------



## rb58 (27 Oct 2010)

I'd like to come along too please. I'd also head for East Croydon.
Cheers
Ross


----------



## StuartG (27 Oct 2010)

Blue Hills said:


> Though you might find it more sociable to just go to Forest Hill and meet another few nutters out at this hour.


I'll try but I'm a little shy


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Oct 2010)

StuartG said:


> I'll try but I'm a little shy




No probs. Only reason I said that is, that's almost certain to be our route, but slight chance I may have a brainstorm and go another way to Croydon.

Pick-ups listed in meet details are the only fixed ones.

Of course after East Croydon, we head to Croydon High Street - as past mad participants will now, after that it's just a matter of following the steam, the clangs, the signs, the minor explosions, and the waving spectators.


----------



## Mista Preston (27 Oct 2010)

how fast is fast please?

thanks

Mr P


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> how fast is fast please?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Mr P



You will be aright Clive.


----------



## Mista Preston (27 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> You will be aright Clive.



Good cos I just got an all day pass


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> Good cos I just got an all day pass



nice one mate
you will enjoy this.. trust me


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Oct 2010)

Speed will very likely be pretty fast as this year we won't be trying to meet up with the slower group. We will probably separate a bit during the run as the adrenalin gets going and also for safety but we will essentially be trying to stay together to enjoy this as a group. I will probably end up as in previous years doing the occasional short regrouping stop.

>>nice one mate
you will enjoy this.. trust me

Ian remains the only guy or gal who has ever shook my hand at the end of one of my rides - the first year he came along and did this. Which was kind of nice, as on another of my rides I was a bit worried he was going to hit me - and he's even scarier in the flesh


----------



## Tim Hall (27 Oct 2010)

mrs hall and i look good for this. Might meet you all at crawley though.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

Tim Hall said:


> mrs hall and i look good for this. Might meet you all at crawley though.



If I remember rightly Tim. We usually hit Crawley for about 9-9.30ish. And stock up on snacks at the Asda.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> If I remember rightly Tim. We usually hit Crawley for about 9-9.30ish. And stock up on snacks at the Asda.



Yep, we tend to stop down the end of the High Street's southern end, on the corner just where the car's leave for the rest of the run to Brighton after they have rested/taken on water - that is near the Asda BUT please note that the Asda will very probably still be shut (it's Sunday). It wasn't the first year as we left later, but it definitely was the last time I did this ride .

IT'S VITAL (apologies for caps) to bring snacks and food for the whole day on this ride, including ride back north as, unlike most of my rides, there won't be a formal pub stop. Too much fun - gotta keep going. We may stop at a pub by agreement on the way back but it's unlikeley to be a sit-down eating jobbie.

My latest view on what to do after we hit Clayton and retreat in the face of the South Downs and Brighton's trainless delights is to retrace our steps to Ansty (allows us to wave at the cars) and then probably cut to Haywards Heath.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Oct 2010)

I see Adrian beat me to it. 

Yep, it will almost certainly be shut.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

Blue Hills said:


> Yep, we tend to stop down the end of the High Street's southern end, on the corner just where the car's leave for the rest of the run to Brighton after they have rested/taken on water - that is near the Asda BUT please note that the Asda will very probably still be shut (it's Sunday). It wasn't the first year as we left later, but it definitely was the last time I did this ride .
> 
> IT'S VITAL (apologies for caps) to bring snacks and food for the whole day on this ride, including ride back north as, unlike most of my rides, there won't be a formal pub stop. Too much fun - gotta keep going. We may stop at a pub by agreement on the way back but it's unlikeley to be a sit-down eating jobbie.
> 
> My latest view on what to do after we hit Clayton and retreat in the face of the South Downs and Brighton's trainless delights is to retrace our steps to Ansty (allows us to wave at the cars) and *then probably cut to Haywards Heath.*



*And then maybe cycling on to home...*


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Two years ago when we got there it hadn't opened and wasn't going to open for another half hour. The bit of the car park near the entrance was like The Dawn of the Living Dead with people milling about periodically *pressing their noses against the glass* to see if anyone was coming to unlock the door.



I was one of them and first in the queue at Macdonalds for 2 99p Cheeseburgers..







Not had one since....


----------



## rb58 (27 Oct 2010)

Ian - it says its a fast ride, I'm guessing not so fast that I won't keep up?

Oh - and I shall be riding back too.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

rb58 said:


> Ian - it says its a fast ride, I'm guessing not so fast that I won't keep up?
> 
> Oh - and I shall be riding back too.




You will be more then alright Ross


----------



## andy_jxxx (27 Oct 2010)

Hi, I also have have a pass, anybody meeting at DT or straight to EC as its an early start ?

Andrew



Mista Preston said:


> Good cos I just got an all day pass


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2010)

andy_jxxx said:


> Hi, I also have have a pass, anybody meeting at DT or straight to EC as its an early start ?
> 
> Andrew



Can meet you at the DT Andrew..let me work out a time


----------



## topcat1 (28 Oct 2010)

Ian is scary, look at this



 
trying to talk myself into this


----------



## Mista Preston (28 Oct 2010)

topcat1 said:


> Ian is scary, look at this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cracks me up every time this pic.........Wing Commander Ian reporting for duty !





Cmon Dave.....you could even meet us at the DT !


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Oct 2010)

Not being a regular member of this crowd, could someone tell me what DT means?

Just in case I'm missing some exciting scene


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2010)

Blue Hills said:


> Not being a regular member of this crowd, could someone tell me what DT means?
> 
> Just in case I'm missing some exciting scene



Far from exciting Paul
The Dripping Tap
It's a plumbers merchants in Bromley where the regular Sunday Morning Cycle Chat ride and the Bromley FNRttC contingent meet.


----------



## rb58 (28 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Far from exciting Paul
> The Dripping Tap
> It's a plumbers merchants in Bromley where the regular Sunday Morning Cycle Chat ride and the Bromley FNRttC contingent meet.



That's not far from me, so maybe I could meet you there Wing Commander? What time?


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Oct 2010)

DT is the dripping tap. A pub somewhere in that London. Others more in the know will have more detail. If you stop at the north end of crawley high street the scouts are selling burgers, bacon butties, coffee etc. Just outside the rat and parrot.


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Oct 2010)

see, someone who knows has already proved me wrong. Anyway, the stuff about the burgers is still true.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2010)

Righto Bromley Meeting Chaps.. Meet at The DT for a prompt 7.30am departure - so don't be late (Clive) - destination - East Croydon Station for 8am


----------



## rb58 (28 Oct 2010)

AdrianC said:


> The organisers are getting excited. There are signs warning of slow moving veteran vehicles on lamp posts down the Brighton Road already.


I'm regularly referred to as a slow moving veteran.....


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2010)

rb58 said:


> I'm regularly referred to as a slow moving veteran.....



Reminds me of something an exhuberant youngster shouted at our merry group one year " you're not an antique"

"Speak for yourself" one of our good-humoured band shouted back.


----------



## simon_adams_uk (1 Nov 2010)

Is anyone planning on / keen to start from Hyde Park Corner itself?

S


----------



## Andrij (1 Nov 2010)

simon_adams_uk said:


> Is anyone planning on / keen to start from Hyde Park Corner itself?
> 
> S



That's what two of us did two years ago. It wasn't the original plan: went down to look at the cars, decided to follow them for a bit, cycled as far as Gatwick.

I may be doing the same this year, but I have yet to check out what train options there are for coming back to London (as in, where can I catch a train). I'm not bothered if I do this alone or with others. One can always chat with the car drivers.


----------



## martint235 (2 Nov 2010)

The Greenwich ride is now getting a bit confusing. This thread says Cutty Sark Gardens at 7.15 but I've just received an email from Tom Crispin via Greenwich Cyclists saying 7am at Blackheath Station carpark. I was planning on being at CSG, is the 7.15 meet still on?

Ta


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2010)

martint235 said:


> The Greenwich ride is now getting a bit confusing. This thread says Cutty Sark Gardens at 7.15 but I've just received an email from Tom Crispin via Greenwich Cyclists saying 7am at Blackheath Station carpark. I was planning on being at CSG, is the 7.15 meet still on?
> 
> Ta



Tom is running the slow ride with the kiddies, so best you stick with Tom's time Martin


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Nov 2010)

ok - the speed business. Sorry, but I'd like some idea. I will be fine (I've done it before on a hybrid) but my companion might find it a bit tough.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> ok - the speed business. Sorry, but I'd like some idea. I will be fine (I've done it before on a hybrid) but my companion might find it a bit tough.




If you are talking about the Babe.. she will be fine.
Paul is erring on the side if caution in regards to the speed thing.
Remember Si that some of these cars do have trouble getting anything over 10mph and even less up the hills.
And Paul usually stops every now and again to regroup.


----------



## martint235 (2 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Tom is running the slow ride with the kiddies, so best you stick with Tom's time Martin



Oh I wish I could think of something witty to say but I can't so there..... 

I'm going to have to stop for food anyway at some point so the slow ride will give me time.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2010)

martint235 said:


> Oh I wish I could think of something witty to say but I can't so there.....
> 
> I'm going to have to stop for food anyway at some point so the slow ride will give me time.



The main stop is in Crawley Martin...
For a regroup and nosh up.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Nov 2010)

martint235 said:


> I'm going to have to stop for food anyway at some point so the slow ride will give me time.



You MAY be able to find stalls selling food at our Crawley pause, but in case anyone gets the wrong idea, we won't be stopping at any pubs on the way down, nor going looking for food shops etc en route. I'd advise bringing your own food for simplicity.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Nov 2010)

Thanks to IanR for his clarifying comments - he's done the ride before and knows how it goes.

At the risk of being pedantic, my/Cyclechat arangements are as posted here. Tom's ride is separate for slower/younger types (though it also originates from Lewisham Cyclists and the same merry chats around a table at the Dog and Bell in Deptford) though of course we may see him.

I did think of making it 15 mins earlier but thought we may have problems getting folks out of bed.

Also, I kind of like the rather mad-dash atmosphere of racing from Greenwich via Forest Hill to catch the cars in Croydon, then the fun really begins as we join the throng.

In response to a couple of folks above, nowt at all to stop you riding by yourself of course, but I think doing it amongst a friendly bunch of cyclists rather adds to the atmosphere. Nothing wrong with a bit of sociability. And the ride starts at Cutty Sark Gardens (yes I know it's just over the border in Greenwich) as this began as and has always been run as a Lewisham Cyclists ride and I'm kind of loyal to them.

Lewisham Cyclists by the way have a new web site:

http://lewishamcyclists.co.uk

which shows the ride details under "events"


----------



## martint235 (2 Nov 2010)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks to IanR for his clarifying comments - he's done the ride before and knows how it goes.
> 
> At the risk of being pedantic, my/Cyclechat arangements are as posted here. Tom's ride is separate for slower/younger types (though it also originates from Lewisham Cyclists and the same merry chats around a table at the Dog and Bell in Deptford) though of course we may see him.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying Paul. I'll see you at CSG.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2010)

martint235 said:


> Thanks for clarifying Paul. I'll see you at CSG.



Martin - Paul will be on a Blue Cannondale flat bar
Paul - Martin will be the tall fella on a filthy Red Giant road bike.


----------



## User10571 (2 Nov 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> ok - the speed business. Sorry, but I'd like some idea. I will be fine (I've done it before on a hybrid) but my companion might find it a bit tough.



A word in support of that of Ianrauk.
I don't think SF will find this ride a struggle.


----------



## gaz (3 Nov 2010)

i'm certainly interested in this. it will depend how i feel after my lil off from yesterday, definitely feeling it today.


----------



## martint235 (3 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Martin - Paul will be on a Blue Cannondale flat bar
> Paul - Martin will be the tall fella on a filthy Red Giant road bike.



Why does my hard working, reliable, quick bike come in for so much abuse on this forum???


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2010)

Weathers looking good for Sunday!!


----------



## topcat1 (5 Nov 2010)

still haven't made my mind up, concerned about what time i'll be getting home?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2010)

topcat1 said:


> still haven't made my mind up, concerned about what time i'll be getting home?



Last time I got to Brighton at 1pm. Had fish & chips and a beer on the beach before getting the train back and was back home by 4pm


----------



## zigzag (5 Nov 2010)

i might join if it's not too wet. does the group wait if someone has mechanical or other need to stop? thinking which bike to ride.


----------



## User10571 (5 Nov 2010)

zigzag said:


> i might join if it's not too wet. does the group wait if someone has mechanical or other need to stop? thinking which bike to ride.


Forecast is not too wet.
Like, very little wet.
It is not a race, if you suffer a mechanical, there's a very good chance that others will stop to assist.
Have no fear.


----------



## rb58 (6 Nov 2010)

I'll be at the Dripping Tap by 7.30am tomorrow. 
Ian - I've pm'ed you my mobile number in case of a change of plan.
Cheers
Ross


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Nov 2010)

we'll probably stop at Planet Sweet. I've invited Susie to the SW London DA AGM and she's really, really, really, really, really excited about it - so we'll be heading back up Lonesome Land and then up Pebblecombe to Walton-on-the-Hill.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Nov 2010)

May see you somewhere south of Crawley. Overweight wheezing asthmatic riding an overgeared fixed that's too small for him , or a disc braked green tourer, or maybe, just maybe, the craziness that is a Strida Mk3.2a.5. Do wave as you sweep past in any case.


----------



## gaz (6 Nov 2010)

i'm not going to make it tomorrow. still recovering from my fall.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Nov 2010)

GregCollins said:


> May see you somewhere south of Crawley. Overweight wheezing asthmatic riding an overgeared fixed that's too small for him , or a disc braked green tourer, or maybe, just maybe, the craziness that is a Strida Mk3.2a.5. Do wave as you sweep past in any case.



Shut up Greg! (you will not read this until later as you and several others, no doubt, will be trying to 'do a Whitstable' and empty barrels of beer before the big kick-off at Cabbage Patch Central. <burp>)

Just do it!


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Nov 2010)

Weather looking good - dry if a bit nippy and with lots of cloud cover..

Please check your tyres for inlaid debris - don't want to stop more than we have to.

Hopeful of a good turn out for this - in addition to Tom's ride with the youngsters/slower folks, the "main" ride now has pick-ups in

Greenwich
Forest Hill 
Bromley
Newington (7am Lobster Pot restaurant in Newington Butts - ask for Bill)
all meeting at East Croydon before the dash south with the cars.

If anyone brings a camera it would be nice to see any pics/have an online link to them - my second camera has died on rides.

toodle pip


----------



## Aperitif (6 Nov 2010)

gaz said:


> i'm not going to make it tomorrow. still recovering from my fall.



Sorry to hear that gaz. You recovering from your Fall, me in the Autumn of my riding life - what's going on? 
Next up - A Winter of discontent  - linking nicely to Richard III, and Marin's thread in Politics & Strife...


----------



## PippaG (6 Nov 2010)

I'm really looking forward to this. I didn't make it last year as it was tipping down. I also haven't been out on my bike properly for ages - excluding the odd commute, the Southend FNRttC back in September I think was my last bike ride. 

I'll see you all bright and early tomorrow at East Croydon, although I may spot some of you at CSG as I'll be passing through there just after 7am.


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Nov 2010)

PippaG said:


> I'm really looking forward to this. I didn't make it last year as it was tipping down. I also haven't been out on my bike properly for ages - excluding the odd commute, the Southend FNRttC back in September I think was my last bike ride.
> 
> I'll see you all bright and early tomorrow at East Croydon, although I may spot some of you at CSG as I'll be passing through there just after 7am.



Yay! Pippsy is going! Will you offering relief again?


----------



## PippaG (6 Nov 2010)

Tim Hall said:


> Yay! Pippsy is going! Will you offering relief again?




For you Tim, always.


----------



## StuartG (6 Nov 2010)

See you 7.45 Forest Hill provided the b* alarm works!


----------



## arallsopp (6 Nov 2010)

Hoorah! A day pass. Hope to see you at TDT tomorrow. 0730. Eek.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Nov 2010)

Having cycled over to Pease Pottage for 09:45 and seen a few old cars and a few cyclists, though none I recognised, go by, I went south. From my vantage point at Staplefield bus shelter, I saw young Andy, making the most of his day pass, recumbently descending Handcross Hill, amidst veteran cars and police motorcycles as I watched in Staplefield at about 11:00. and a few other faces I think I recognised from FNRttC zipped past around that time.

Had a bizarre interaction with a man on an old tourer when he chastised me for a) not wearing a helmet, b) having no hi-viz on, and c) fixed fixed. "A stupid urban affection" apparently. I watched a few more cars, had my foot run over by a TR5, I prefer the TR4A with IRS myself, and saw one near miss when a 4WD braked and turned left in front of one of the vets without indicating!. 

Resisting the temptation to head for Slaugham and home I twiddled my way to Ansty via Cuckfield. Outside the pub was a flange of cyclists who I took to be "you lot" but nerve failed and I didn't introduce myself. Lunch was beckoning so down the A272 to Cowfold and up the A281 to the 'sham. 

What a great excuse for a bike ride though.


----------



## topcat1 (7 Nov 2010)

i had to abandon at gatwick, cleats!

i have a couple of pics -- dinner first


----------



## Mark Grant (7 Nov 2010)

I was going to join in but last night I was offered a couple of cast & crew tickets for the new Harry Potter film so I had to take my kids to Leicester Square for 9.30 this morning. My wife and I then wandered around the West End for about 3 hours untill the film finished. Then to Covent Garden for some pointe shoes.
Still I now have two happy daughters  . 

Looks like you had good weather.


----------



## topcat1 (7 Nov 2010)

here you go
http://yfrog.com/5toldcars002jx


http://img209.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=oldcars002.jpg


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2010)

Home, showered and eaten... An utterly brilliant day's cycling. The first year only 6 cyclists did this. This year it must have been over 30. Old cars and cyclists sharing the road with plenty of friendly banter between the two. The marshals and the police were great as always. Waving us through red lights and roundabouts. Good on you guys.

It was us at Ansty Greg, some of us having a beer..should have said hello.

Got to Brighton for 1pm on the dot. Fish and Chips at the Madeira Cafe and then back on the bikes to return home. Myself, Mr Arallsopp, Mr RB58, Mr Martin235, Mista Preston and Mr ZigZagRimas

116 miles for the day...

Oh yes, a big pat on the back for Mista Preston.. the boy did good.. seriously.


----------



## martint235 (7 Nov 2010)

As Ian says, fantastic day out. All the people involved were great. It was nice of all those people to come out and stand next to the road just to wave at me! They even found time to wave at the cars too!!! 

123 miles for the day. I must stop doing these!!! Big pat on the back for Mista Preston, it's tough keeping going when there's no fuel left but you made it. Well done, another 100+ miler for you! 


And thanks for the Snickers and dandelion and burdock Andy!!!


----------



## arallsopp (7 Nov 2010)

Yep. Hero of the day for me is definitely Mista Preston. Low on energy at The Madeira, trembly at the 80 mile mark, and there we are, 100 miles in, freezing rain, nasty climbs, pitched in darkness, and he's still chomping on the miles. I couldn't have done it.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Yep. Hero of the day for me is definitely Mista Preston. Low on energy at The Madeira, trembly at the 80 mile mark, and there we are, 100 miles in, freezing rain, nasty climbs, pitched in darkness, and he's still chomping on the miles. I couldn't have done it.



Got your morning call and texts whilst waiting for you in Merstham..


----------



## rb58 (7 Nov 2010)

Awesome day. Loved the cars and camaraderie between the 'pilots' and the cyclists. Great ride back and hats off to Mista Preston for not giving up and making it all the way home. I shall sleep well tonight!


----------



## arallsopp (7 Nov 2010)

Oh, and belated thanks to Pippa for the sweet 'n' salty choconut slice. Mmmmmm


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Oh, and belated thanks to Pippa for the sweet 'n' salty choconut slice. Mmmmmm



Oh yeas.. that was a slice of heaven..


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Nov 2010)

we had a great time. Susie was nervous before the off, but chaps of the highest calibre offered encouragement, and, by the time we had to break away, she was buzzing. Thankyou one and all.


----------



## User10571 (8 Nov 2010)

A great day out thanks, in no small part, to the weather and the company.

Cheesy chilli chips and beer and tea were had on the seafront sometime shortly after 13:00.

We then progressed to Brighton Station to figure out what our options were in the absence of the regular train service when, Lo! Pippa spotted a Victoria bound train, destined to depart about four minutes later (albeit via Littlehampton). 

Some frantic ticket machine action and a sprint to Platform One saw us board the train, to join three others who had been on the ride (apologies - we didn't exchange names) for the rather protracted ride back to Londres.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Nov 2010)

I saw one bit of overtaking which was really aggressive - and surprising given the cost of these things - but, by and large the drivers and the passengers on the old crocks were charm itself. The chap with the top hat on the De Dion Bouton was clearly having the time of his life


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> I saw one bit of overtaking which was really aggressive - and surprising given the cost of these things - but, by and large the drivers and the passengers on the old crocks were charm itself. *The chap with the top hat on the De Dion Bouton was clearly having the time of his life*



He did look like it didn't he? I had a little natter with him. I commented on his very graceful riding style...

So glad Suzie enjoyed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Nov 2010)

and when one contrasts the weather y'day with today's!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2010)

GregCollins said:


> and when one contrasts the weather y'day with today's!



Indeed.
Apart from cycling through Crawley on the way back yesterday. The rain was so cold that every drop hitting the face felt like a razor knick. Small mercies it didn't last long. We also saw a full crescent rainbow, one of the best and brightest I have seen in years.


----------



## zigzag (8 Nov 2010)

it was a cracking day, both the weather and the atmosphere. left home 7am, came back 7pm with 118 miles behind. well done to Clive, who was considering bail-out options near devils dyke, but made all the way to London.

it was fascinating to see those vintage cars in action, with their drivetrains exposed. i wonder if these cars can be modified, so they would not leave bucketloads of oil on the road and have more up to date brakes? one car nearly rammed into me as i stopped at a roundabout. good thing the driver shouted "go, go!!" so i sprinted forward while he continued through the roundabout with other cars approaching from the right! well, at least they look beautiful. how will the cars look 100 years from now - will there be cars, or something different?..

highlights:
festive and vintage atmosphere
Pippas'nut/chocolate bar, mmm..
fish&chips on a seafront
heron taking off in front of us
quiet surrey villages in orange sunset hue
two rainbows near Crawley

i've taken some photos, will try to upload them tonight. i need to learn to handle camera with gloves while riding, missed a lot of good shots.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Nov 2010)

I think that next year it might be as well to have a little safety talk at the beginning of the ride - and, no, I'm not volunteering. I looked over my shoulder at one junction. I and a few others were in the 'fast' lane, and an old crock was bearing down on us, sounding its horn. I yelled 'go, go' and we moved off. Now, it might have been able to stop, but, then again, it might not. Quite a few jumped red lights, and I'm not sure that they were doing so by choice. 

Still - a great ride, and many thanks to Ian for telling us about it.


----------



## arallsopp (8 Nov 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> The chap with the top hat on the De Dion Bouton was clearly having the time of his life






ianrauk said:


> He did look like it didn't he? I had a little natter with him. I commented on his very graceful riding style...




If I'm right, the guy you're thinking of Ian had a bowler, not top hat. I recall the name Bouton on the back of a little'un, and the millinery says 'is this he?'


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Nov 2010)

it looks like him. Mr. Oliver Fattorini. Chapeau indeed!


----------



## User10571 (8 Nov 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> I think that next year it might be as well to have a little safety talk at the beginning of the ride .......


 In his defence fhills has, in the past, delivered a safety talk of sorts. Included in which has been mention of exactly that to which you refer - Staying out of the way of the old cars on descents, at traffic lights and other places where they might be applying their ancient, wheezy brakes. I'm not sure said talk was delivered yesterday - if it was, I missed it. 

To reinforce your point (not that it needs much reinforcing) Dellzeqq, yesterday myself and (I think it may've been) Aralsopp pulled up on approach to a zebra crossing in South Croydon where a woman pushing a buggy was already on the crossing in full stride from our right. 
We were undertaken by an ancient thing carrying four, the one doing the steering crying out "No! No! No! No! No!" and waving frantically before sailing straight through the crossing, with no noticable reduction to his speed. 
Thankfully the mum heard the commotion and abated her progress until the danger had passed.


----------



## User10571 (8 Nov 2010)

AdrianC said:


> The problem is that the damn things are so dangerous that they really ought to have someone walking in front with a red flag.



Wag!


----------



## rb58 (8 Nov 2010)

The best things about this ride was that _everyone_ was smiling. Even those attending broken down cars.......

You don't often see that!


----------



## zigzag (8 Nov 2010)

i've uploaded some photos to picasa. still need to practice to take pictures with gloves while riding.

maybe offtopic, but would anyone know where i could find a magnetic accessory mount, the type that they use to display cameras or mobile phones in the shops? it would make a perfect camera mount for the bike.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2010)

Nice pics Rimas...


----------



## arallsopp (9 Nov 2010)

Some very happy memories there Rimas. Sorry I missed you guys at Ansty. 

My pics are on their way to the (now customary) vid here. Just waiting for the copyright elves at Youtube to scrub the soundtrack.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Nov 2010)

zigzag said:


> i've uploaded some photos to picasa. still need to practice to take pictures with gloves while riding.
> 
> maybe offtopic, but would anyone know where i could find a magnetic accessory mount, the type that they use to display cameras or mobile phones in the shops? it would make a perfect camera mount for the bike.









Andy has talked of the Gorilla pod before Rimas - any good? About £15 I think...


----------



## Aperitif (9 Nov 2010)

Destination Happiness! Nothing wrong with your snapping Rimas - carry on but go easy on the sauce. I see that 'banane a la User10571' made a cameo appearance.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Nov 2010)

Thanks to all for coming. Five or so of us at Cutty Sark Gardens where Pippa emerged from the foot tunnel en route to East Croydon.

Eleven of us by the time we left Forest Hill, then on to East Croydon where there were a lot of familiar faces and many many others. I don’t think anyone was really sure of the number – 30? 35? A tad more?

We all left together but it was clear that we weren’t going to stay that way and anyway it was safer to split en route. Bunches of us did the traditional regrouping at certain spots, the hill out of Redhill as the crocks struggled, various places along the way, the stop at the Ansty Cross pub.

Every year it’s different and this time, on the fast road by Gatwick where I sometimes put on a bit of speed I really enjoyed purrring along drafting a car which had clearly decided to get to Brighton at a very steady 16mph.

Various groups scattered around Brighton and six of us managed as usual end up on the beach for fish and chips and a nice seasonally chilled beer.

Another great memorable day – respect to the original seven who started this four years ago and to the folks who kept it going last year amidst appalling weather when I was unavoidably somewhere warmer.

Thanks to all for the pics and video footage

Apologies to the guy (I’m awful on names) whose Tifosi I was chatting about and admiring on the early morning run to Forest Hill – and then managed to knock over at the Ansty beer stop. Trust it’s OK.

Thanks to all who enjoyed the day and truly shared the road – spectators, various folks by the side of the road with their car and vehicle collections, to the old crocks and their cheery occupants, to the mostly very patient modern car drivers, to the marshals and the police.

cheers chaps – to next year


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Destination Happiness! Nothing wrong with your snapping Rimas - carry on but go easy on the sauce. I see that 'banane a la User10571' made a cameo appearance.



Rimas had to get a second batch of Sauces. _"Fish and Chips with your sauce Sir?" _


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Some very happy memories there Rimas. Sorry I missed you guys at Ansty.
> 
> My pics are on their way to the (now customary) vid here. Just waiting for the copyright elves at Youtube to scrub the soundtrack.



Brilliant Andy..

Once again, let me say.. what a fantastic day...


----------



## arallsopp (9 Nov 2010)

zigzag said:


> maybe offtopic, but would anyone know where i could find a magnetic accessory mount, the type that they use to display cameras or mobile phones in the shops? it would make a perfect camera mount for the bike.






Aperitif said:


> Andy has talked of the Gorilla pod before Rimas - any good? About £15 I think...



I do keep promising myself a gorilla pod (the price is right) but fear the bumps would see it spin around on the tube. Once the weight is off centre, it'll increasingly want to aim at the floor. If I did get one, I'd mount it the other way up from the pic above, and have it hanging *under* the bars (boom in my case).

If I had standard diameter handlebars anywhere near the front of my bike, I'd be tempted to go along these lines though: 
http://www.camerahac...amera_Mount.php
http://content.photo...a-to-your-bike/

For the connoisseur, you might try the ultimate in low cost flexible waterproof camera mounts:


----------



## Mice (9 Nov 2010)

Blue Hills said:


> Please note - this will be pretty fast ride. Not a ride for beginners.
> 
> *If you fancy a slower ride, feel free to join:
> 
> *www.britishschoolofcycling.com/rides/extreme/cars.htm



With a big thanks to Paul for detailing this other cycle ride to Brighton I just wanted to share my excitement that I have now done my first 70 miler! This included a debatable route from Central London to Blackheath via several repeated roads (oh I am on this road again!) in an attempt to avoid the A2 (at all costs), being caught up in diversions, one way systems and the added error in not having my A-Z with me (please translate as being completely and utterly lost)! It did include a spectacular sunrise-in-the-mist moment as I shot up a hill in the middle of Greenwhich Park (which after Swains Lane is clearly not a hill but more of a road bump - ooo bad Raptochic memories!) and on to Blackheath Station where I found nine fabulous others at the Start Point. 

It definitely wasnt a race, it definitely didn't include Ditchling Beacon but it did include the veteran cars (and trikes) that were a feat in mechanics (although some taken to the limit) and there was a consistent and massive enthusiasm from all sides of the road. 

A great day indeed! Big thanks as well as Paul to Tom and the Young Lewisham & Greenwich Cyclists who made it such fun. In preparation for the Brighton FNRttC (weather permitting) I am heading to Crystal Palace - several times! M


----------



## Mice (9 Nov 2010)

Et Voila - Mice at the Beach!


----------



## zigzag (9 Nov 2010)

arallsopp said:


> I do keep promising myself a gorilla pod (the price is right) but fear the bumps would see it spin around on the tube. Once the weight is off centre, it'll increasingly want to aim at the floor. If I did get one, I'd mount it the other way up from the pic above, and have it hanging *under* the bars (boom in my case).
> 
> If I had standard diameter handlebars anywhere near the front of my bike, I'd be tempted to go along these lines though:
> http://www.camerahac...amera_Mount.php
> ...



thank you Andy for suggestions, i've explored many options in the past and there are many different mounts which work well if you want to keep the camera attached to the bike. i want to have an ability to instantly take the camera off the mount take a photo and quickly put it back with one hand while riding. the only idea i came up with is the electronic gadget display mount, where you see them in mobile phone outlets, dixons etc. with some modification this could work well on a bike.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2010)

zigzag said:


> thank you Andy for suggestions, i've explored many options in the past and there are many different mounts which work well if you want to keep the camera attached to the bike. i want to have an ability to instantly take the camera off the mount take a photo and quickly put it back with one hand while riding. the only idea i came up with is the electronic gadget display mount, where you see them in mobile phone outlets, dixons etc. with some modification this could work well on a bike.




Rimas,
When I usually take a camera I have it on a lanyard around my neck. That way very easy to grab and take pics without the worry of dropping it.


----------



## User10571 (9 Nov 2010)

That's my preferred method too. Easy enough to pop the camera inside a zip fronted top if it's not going to be required for a while and you don't want it dangling willy-nilly.


----------



## arallsopp (9 Nov 2010)

Yep. That's how I used to shoot when I was on uprights. If you do go that way, its best to use the 2 second timer by default, as this gives you a chance to push the button then angle the camera. My brain couldn't handle one handed simultaneous point and click. Rode to Paris once with a DSLR around my neck. Now that was HEAVY. 

Oh, ps. Yes, User10571. That was me beside you at the traffic light potemkin.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Nov 2010)

Mice said:


> With a big thanks to Paul for detailing this other cycle ride to Brighton I just wanted to share my excitement that I have now done my first 70 miler!


Crikey Moses, young Miranda! That's taken next to no time!


----------



## gaz (9 Nov 2010)

What about a RAM system for camera mount?
I use a 3 piece RAM system with a standard camera screw end that i attach my contourHD to. Works perfectly fine.
If you want details on the parts, let me know.


----------



## arallsopp (9 Nov 2010)

Some more memories of the day. Extra points go to the girls on the trike. They were clearly having a fantastic time.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Nov 2010)

those powered trikes looked like a real blast until I saw the guy on one having to pedal to get up the hill at Ansty which made it all a bit "what's the point of that then?"


----------



## Aperitif (9 Nov 2010)

User10571 said:


> That's my preferred method too. Easy enough to pop the camera inside a zip fronted top if it's not going to be required for a while and you don't want it dangling willy-nilly.



Yep - and mine too, but I didn't want to suggest this because my 'mile-munching mate' Mimas oh sorry - getting carried away, Rimas, asked for a bike mounted one - probably because he has a weak neck


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Nov 2010)

AdrianC said:


> I found one sad note to the whole thing. At around 5:15 the last finisher came in, accompanied by an RAC van. I was amazed by the fact that the remaining participants barely looked up to acknowledge this achievement. I asked one of them about this, apparently anything after 4:00 is a failure..



I think I was vaguely aware of this cut-off as I rode back up the route to Cuckfield (pretty easy except for having to walk on a bit of the Clayton Hill one way system) and passed a fair few cars still on the road, including one ailing thing that seemed to be a mobile chimney with a domestic hot water tank on the back. I was flying to get back as quickly as possible so just gave a few of them a nod. Next time I intend to give them a cheer and a wave as I'm always impressed by their tolerance of us whizzing amongst them* and their willingness to exchange waves and banter with us.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Nov 2010)

Mice said:


> A great day indeed! Big thanks as well as Paul to Tom and the Young Lewisham & Greenwich Cyclists who made it such fun. In preparation for the Brighton FNRttC (weather permitting) I am heading to Crystal Palace - several times! M


Hi Mice. How many were there on Tom's ride? Haven't heard back from my email to him yet. I got a text from him to say you had reached Ansty at 1:30 though didn't see it until the evening. I thought I might see you guys on the way back but we departed from the route just north of Brighton to take the cycle path to Pyecombe, rejoining at the southern end of Clayton Hill, so may well have by-passed you.

Glad you enjoyed the day.
P


----------



## zigzag (9 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Yep - and mine too, but I didn't want to suggest this because my 'mile-munching mate' Mimas oh sorry - getting carried away, Rimas, asked for a bike mounted one - probably because he has a weak neck



cheers guys, all your suggestions are good, but my preference is to have a setup, where the camera sits at handlebar hight pointed to the view ahead. turn it on, take a picture or a short video. for side or back views i'd like to be able to remove camera quickly (e.g. magnetic, velcro attachment), take photos, and place it back with one hand. i wouldn't mind having a camera strap around my neck, but not all my cycling clothes have pocket in the front and in colder weather i would get condensation on the lens (=blurry photos). i have researched the whole camera mount market, but found nothing suitable so far. i'm thinking if i could modify something like this to fit on a bike.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Nov 2010)

zigzag said:


> cheers guys, all your suggestions are good, but my preference is to have a setup, where the camera sits at handlebar hight pointed to the view ahead. turn it on, take a picture or a short video. for side or back views i'd like to be able to remove camera quickly (e.g. magnetic, velcro attachment), take photos, and place it back with one hand. i wouldn't mind having a camera strap around my neck, but not all my cycling clothes have pocket in the front and in colder weather i would get condensation on the lens (=blurry photos). i have researched the whole camera mount market, but found nothing suitable so far. i'm thinking if i could modify something like this to fit on a bike.



But no-one is going to steal your camera, Rimas - rest assured...

Maybe if you get a waterproof housing for your camera and arrange a system of floats so that it keeps stable/upright etc, pointing in your chosen direction whilst in water...
Simply bolt a large fluid filled fishtank to your handlebars and drop the camera in. When you need to take a 'person operated snap' simply fish the camera out, hold to your eye and press! Chuck one-handed back into the water, whereupon the floats would right it...
A long straw would enable a drink to be taken now and again.

This may be digressing a little - but I'm waiting for something here at work...


----------



## Mice (9 Nov 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> Crikey Moses, young Miranda! That's taken next to no time!



Thank you Dellzeqq - you have no idea how much that means to me! And I had a ball! M




Blue Hills said:


> Hi Mice. How many were there on Tom's ride? Haven't heard back from my email to him yet. I got a text from him to say you had reached Ansty at 1:30 though didn't see it until the evening. I thought I might see you guys on the way back but we departed from the route just north of Brighton to take the cycle path to Pyecombe, rejoining at the southern end of Clayton Hill, so may well have by-passed you.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the day.
> P



Hello Blue Hills! There were 10 of us - I didnt pay too much attention to timing as I was so distracted by all the cars, fellow cyclists and what gear I was in! I have checked the times on my photos and I think we left Ansty Pub at about 14:45 or so and arrived at the sea front at 16:34 (so says the jpeg!). We went over and alongside the A23 but not down it! Once at the finishing post we headed into a plate of fish n chips and several cups of tea on the sea front before haring off to catch a coastline train to Littlehampton and then northwards home. It really was a great day and I am so still grinning from ear to ear! Big thanks again for the tip off! M


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2010)

Mice said:


> Thank you Dellzeqq - you have no idea how much that means to me! And I had a ball! M
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done Miranda.. that's great going. So glad you enjoyed.....
I think by 4.30pm the Mousketeers and Co. were cycling back through Gatwick Airport......onwards to home...dragging Clive kicking and screaming with us...


----------



## Mice (9 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Well done Miranda.. that's great going. So glad you enjoyed.....
> I think by 4.30pm the Mousketeers and Co. were cycling back through Gatwick Airport......onwards to home...dragging Clive kicking and screaming with us...




Thank you Ian - that's great encouragement and means a lot. The day certainly took London out of the Sunday Ride...! And I am not at all surprised not to see the Mouseketeers as by the time I was downing chips I suspect you all were flying home by then! M


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Nov 2010)

Mice said:


> We went over and alongside the A23 but not down it! Once at the finishing post we headed into a plate of fish n chips and several cups of tea on the sea front before haring off to catch a coastline train to Littlehampton and then northwards home. It really was a great day and I am so still grinning from ear to ear! Big thanks again for the tip off! M



Hi Mice.

Yes, we did the right turn as we approached the fast bit of A23, through Pyecombe and then on the cycle path. The first year we did the ride, we did end up on the A23 as we didn't know what was coming. The whole day was a mad wonder and I know what you mean about the grinning from ear to ear for a fair while after, but that was just a bit too much adrenalin. It's seriously dangerous even if you do manage to tuck in behind a veteran . Of course I do know that certain persons ignored my advice atop Clayton Hill to make the turn and went ahead anyway, but this ride is freeform by its very nature and adults make their own decisions.

Thanks for your info - I'll post something on the Greenwich/Southwark/Lewisham/Bromley lists.


----------



## arallsopp (9 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> I think by 4.30pm the Mousketeers and Co. were cycling back through Gatwick Airport......onwards to home...dragging Clive kicking and screaming with us...




No... by that point Clive had long stopped kicking. 


Well done M. Serious miles there.


----------



## User10571 (9 Nov 2010)

arallsopp said:


> ..... Extra points go to the girls on the trike. They were clearly having a fantastic time.






Like many of the participants, the girls on the trike do the Vet car ride year in year out. I first saw them when we did the ride in 2007.

How many of you spotted that the trike is controlled by the person sitting at the back rather than the one in front?
Hase Pino stylee.
Which may account for the hip-flask action in the front seat.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Nov 2010)

User10571 said:


> [attachment=1416SC01992.jpg]
> 
> Like many of the participants, the girls on the trike do the Vet car ride year in year out. I first saw them when we did the ride in 2007.
> 
> ...



Yep that does ring a bell. But my gawd, how far is that wheel from the driver's leg? And that powerbelt just behind her - doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Nov 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Quite a lot of it looks a bit scary. Leaving Crawley, User10571 and I spent some time alongside a car where the passenger was putting herself close to Isadora Duncan territory.



You make it sound like you were waiting - then eventually pootled away disappointed 

I hesitate to say this but one of our riders told me that a wooden wheel on one of the cars exploded in front of him sending bits of wood flying.


----------



## rb58 (9 Nov 2010)

Blue Hills said:


> I hesitate to say this but one of our riders told me that a wooden wheel on one of the cars exploded in front of him sending bits of wood flying.



That was me. I was loitering behind a couple of veterans at some traffic lights somewhere in the Coulsden area when the car at the head of the queue seemed to have trouble getting going. There followed a loud bang and the wooden spokes of the rear nearside wheel rearranged themselves over the pavement in fairly dramatic fashion.	I was glad I wasn't stood next to the car.	I guess the wheel just couldn't handle the awesome torque!! 

Cheers
Ross


----------



## Mista Preston (9 Nov 2010)

Ok, sorry for the late post but my broadband has been on theblink. Most has been said so I will keep it short (no puns teef)

That was an epic ride for me. Myself Ian and Ross met early and I was on time for achange. So onwards to Croydonpicking up Mr A on route. I wassurprised to see so many cyclists, many who I normally don’t see this side ofmidnight. Then in a blink we wereoff straight in the middle of the cars. What a great experience that I think maybe difficultto match until next year. (Greatpics Rimas and Dave and great vid Andy) 

We were at Crawley in no time then onwards to Ansty for abreather loosing Mr A on route. Then we were in Brighton. It all went by in a flash but I lovedevery minute of it. I think weaveraged 15.something mph for the 1[sup]st[/sup] leg which is the quickest I had doneover such a long distance.

The trip back was very different. I fuelled up and felt ok, normally my legs start to arguewith me at the 50 mile mark. Thisride they made it to around 60 miles then I got the feeling I have hadbefore. I had some more food andgel but my legs were getting pissed off with my determination. I did considerbailing, but committed my self only because my fellow riders were so supportiveand I was sure I could make it.

On the ride back we saw some fantastic sights, the daylightdisappearing across the hills perked me up no end and the Heron on patrol was areal sight and then the rainbows over Crawley. One enduring memory was a dog walker wearing multicolouredtrousers with a pink lead for his dog somewhere near hand cross, I rememberthinking poor bloody dog (or was that me imagining things). 

Anyway enough of that. Thank you to Martin, Rimas, Ian, Ross and Andy for encouraging me to domy first return home ride and getting me home in one piece. Your support and patience meant a lot.

I wish I had more time to ride so I could increase my stamina todo more of these rides

That’s only my second 100+ since I started riding 2 yearsago. 113 miles for me on the daywith an average moving speed of 14.5 mph across nearly 8 hours on the bike.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2010)

Once again Clive. Very well done.











It's a real pleasure riding with you and pushing you on to better yourself..
I feel proud to have been with you on your maiden hundred and now your longest distance. 




You're getting the Mousketeer habit.


----------



## User10571 (9 Nov 2010)

Well done Clive - glad you enjoyed the day.


----------



## StuAff (9 Nov 2010)

Well done Clive!


----------



## martint235 (10 Nov 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> On the ride back we saw some fantastic sights, the daylightdisappearing across the hills perked me up no end and the Heron on patrol was areal sight and then the rainbows over Crawley. *One enduring memory was a dog walker wearing multicolouredtrousers with a pink lead for his dog somewhere near hand cross, I rememberthinking poor bloody dog (or was that me imagining things).
> *



They weren't just multi-coloured, they actually had Coca-Cola written all over them....... I think they were his girlfriend's pyjamas.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2011)

yes, I received information about the ride today.
Will dig out and post up as there are different time and meet places.


----------



## arallsopp (2 Oct 2011)

If this one is anything like last year's, this will be too good to miss. Looking forward to it. Might even manage to lunch with you all this time 

Andy.


----------



## Mista Preston (2 Oct 2011)

arallsopp said:


> If this one is anything like last year's, this will be too good to miss. Looking forward to it. Might even manage to lunch with you all this time
> 
> Andy.


----------

